# elite la pharma



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

hi,anybody come across dbol by elite la pharma,any good?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It's a deivative of BD, have heard it's what it says on the tin.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes Harry, it's made by the guys who used to do the donkey work for BD and is basically the same ingredients, raws etc that BD used.....

I have some samples, but am not at home anymore so have to get a camera to get pics up....They are all the same name as the old BD, stanabol, oxydrol etc etc and similar packets, however they are a larger pack with no hologram, which dissapointed me a bit in all fairness......packaging could be better, however the product is supposed to be what it says, and the dbol is 500 x 5mg rather than 10 mg like the old methanabol......

The multis are only just filtering through, although I haven't seen any yet as I have my course already with the old BD multis.....of which there are still quite a few left apparently.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Yes Harry, it's made by the guys who used to do the donkey work for BD and is basically the same ingredients, raws etc that BD used.....
> 
> I have some samples, but am not at home anymore so have to get a camera to get pics up....They are all the same name as the old BD, stanabol, oxydrol etc etc and similar packets, however they are a larger pack with no hologram, which dissapointed me a bit in all fairness......packaging could be better, however the product is supposed to be what it says, and the dbol is 500 x 5mg rather than 10 mg like the old methanabol......
> 
> The multis are only just filtering through, although I haven't seen any yet as I have my course already with the old BD multis.....of which there are still quite a few left apparently.....


cheers robsta.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

it is very good stuff and genuine .. d bol is excellent and very strong


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm sure what shaun means is the dbol is the strength it claims to be .


----------



## scudbook84 (Feb 1, 2009)

i'm just about 2 start an 8 week course,i'll keep posted with my results:thumb:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

what cycle mate?


----------



## stuarty (Oct 19, 2009)

lingyai2008 i have not had any of the dballs yet but at the momment am running the oxydrol 50mg from elite la pharma and a can say tht am getting good things from it


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I am also confused about buying those because of the reviews lack , can u please post pictures of them mate?


----------



## screwballphil (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got some to day they are small pink triangler rounded edges and not stamped are they the real thing

thanks


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

screwballphil said:


> I just got some to day they are small pink triangler rounded edges and not stamped are they the real thing
> 
> thanks


Thats what mine were like and they were GTG


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep sounds right,using them myself at the mo.


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

just come across this entire range of their products and also Bioizer Pharmaceuticals anyone got any experience with them??


----------



## hardgainer10 (May 15, 2010)

hey guys i have been training for about 3 years and thought i would try some gear for the first time. a guy i know pointed me in the direction of the elite la pharma product. was wondering if any1 has had good results alone or if best taken with an addition.

cheers


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

hardgainer10 said:


> hey guys i have been training for about 3 years and thought i would try some gear for the first time. a guy i know pointed me in the direction of the elite la pharma product. was wondering if any1 has had good results alone or if best taken with an addition.
> 
> cheers


Dbol alone is a waste of time u need test with it and a bit of deca! BTW u sure u have hit ur genetic peak only training natural for 3 years mate?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

Barbell mafia said:


> Dbol alone is a waste of time u need test with it and a bit of deca! BTW u sure u have hit ur genetic peak only training natural for 3 years mate?


probably not but its good he lasted 3 year natural

most guys at our gym are geared up after 6 month


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

very good stuff


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, lets bump 8 month old threads for no reason!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

t hall gym said:


> probably not but its good he lasted 3 year natural
> 
> most guys at our gym are geared up after 6 month


lol get that in my gym too mate!


----------



## BIGDUDE13 (May 19, 2009)

hi, i have just received some elite la pharma dbol but instead of the triangles they are hexagon shapes? are these fake or a new style?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have used these aswel as two others i know and they were fine mate just like any other d-bol i have used.


----------



## BIGDUDE13 (May 19, 2009)

Is that the hexagons you mean pal?


----------

